# Color Organ Help!



## swagpenguin (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am currently a sophomore in computer engineering, so I don't quite know enough to figure this out on my own, so I was hoping you guys could help me.

I really like the idea of a color organ to visualize music. 

http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/worksho...olororgan.html

That an example of one I would like to build. My only concern is that I want to use it for entertainment purposes in my dorm room, and the build they have is more of a hobby build. It features 4 leds of different colors that are placed directly on the protoboard.

I would like to build one with 3 (or more) led spotlight type lights. (Anything that would look normal sitting on top of a dresser or behind a desk shining up.) And have these be wired down to the circuit. 

So basically what I need to know is how to change the circuit so that it can handle these more powerful lights.

http://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Product...DS/2126272.pdf

This is the circuit they used. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also, if anyone has suggestion for lights, that would be great too. (My room dimensions are ~ 12 by 14 feet, with approximately 10 foot ceilings. Thank you guys so much.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You need to move to an electronics forum.

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/




Here is a teaching site.
http://www.electronicsteacher.com/


----------

